# Besoin d'un coup de main pour Bootcamp MBP / W10



## Keskitariv01 (20 Juin 2018)

Bonjour a tous,

Desole pour les accents je vous ecris avec un clavier anglais..

Je souhaite profiter de la remise a zero de mon MBP mi-2012 pour installer une partition W10 via Bootcamp, mais rencontre quelques soucis lors de l'installation.

Voici la procedure suivie jusqu'a present:
- Restauration de OSX 10.13 sur mon disque dur 750go
- Telechargement de W10 via le site officiel
- Formatage cle USB 64go en FAT
- Lancement de Boot Camp Assistant, je coche les 3 cases, choisis mon fichier .iso, laisse couler le temps du chargement
- Partition du DD 499go OSX, 250go pour windows
- je rentre mon pass admin, 2 fois, le mac reboot

Et a ce moment, ecran noir affichant "No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key"

Je ne rencontre aucune erreur particuliere avant cela, je suis en train de retelecharger une nouvelle fois un iso sur leur site pour voir si cela change.

A savoir que je reussis a boot sur la cle USB (avec Alt au demarrage), en selectionnant EFI boot, et a acceder au menu d'installation de WIN10, mais ne peux l'installer. Dans les details cela m'indique que le disque a un table de partition MBR et aussi que le disque n'est pas en NTFS.
Quand je boot sur la cle USB que j'ai nomme windows, j'ai le meme message "No bootable device....."

C'est la premiere fois que je m'essaye a une installation Bootcamp, mais pense suivre les bonnes etapes pour autant, si vous avez une idee de ou cela peut venir, ca m'aiderait beaucoup !

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Keskitariv01 (20 Juin 2018)

Je viens de tester avec une version FR, la precedente etant EN, same message...
Je tente avec 8.1


----------

